

This Is Your Brain on Silence - brendanlim
http://m.nautil.us/issue/16/nothingness/this-is-your-brain-on-silence

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206982)

